# VU Meter analógico con mini multimetro



## Bleny (Sep 9, 2015)

Hola, el otro día me compre de los chinos un mini multimetro de estos analógicos pensando en hacer un medidor de ESR, pero lo que quería saber es si valdría también para hacer un vu meter o los que se utilizan son especiales.


----------



## TRILO-BYTE (Sep 9, 2015)

lo unico que puedes usar es el galvanometro del multimetro


----------



## Bleny (Sep 9, 2015)

Eso es lo que me refiero si vale galvanometro para hacer un vu meter con un circuito apropiado,
que no savia que se llamaba galvanometro gracias, que por cierto como multimetro es malisimo, como viene de serie par medir continuidad y pilas y también lo hace malse salta casi medio volt


----------



## DOSMETROS (Sep 9, 2015)

La escala de abajo es de dB ¿ No?


----------



## Bleny (Sep 9, 2015)

No lo quiero para medir, si no mas bien para hacer bonito,pero mueve muy poco y a mucho volumen, con alguna modificación supongo que podría quedara mejor


----------



## miguelus (Sep 9, 2015)

Buenos días.

Lo podrás utilizar pero...

Ten en cuenta que los Vúmetros miden *U*nidades de *V*olumen, se define el "0"dB como una señal de 1KHz con una amplitud de .077 Voltios medida sobre 600Ω.

Normalmente los Vúmetros de aguja, tienen el "0" dB a los dos tercios de la escala, el final de escala serán +3dB y el mínimo -20dB.

Puedes utilizar el "Chino" que has comprado, pero ten en cuenta que la escala más baja en AC es de 5VAC a fondo escala.

Si lo vas a utilizar en la salida de un Amplificador, y solo quieres que se vea una aguja moviéndose  y sin importar que lo que mide sea algo "coherente" lo podrás utilizar así sin más.

Otra cuestión es que pretendas medir niveles de audio en la salida de un Previo o una Mesa de Mezclas, ahí es dónde cobra sentido medir las unidades VU.

Ten en cuenta que el Galvanómetro de ese "Chino" es de 2KΩ/Voltio, eso significa que la Bobina Móvil tiene una sensibilidad de 500µA a fondo de escala, tendrás que  tener esto en cuenta a la hora de diseñar el circuito de medida.

Te dejo un enlace en el que  se explica de que va esto de las *VU*

https://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/Vúmetro.

Sal U2


----------



## Bleny (Sep 10, 2015)

No es para ninguna medida es solo para que mueva aguja para hacer bonito nada mas, ya me estudiare:estudiando: un poco como lo monto.

Gracias


----------



## ElectroWero (Sep 10, 2015)

Bleny dijo:


> No es para ninguna medida es solo para que mueva aguja para hacer bonito nada mas, ya me estudiare:estudiando: un poco como lo monto.
> 
> Gracias



Hay muchas maneras para ello una de ellas usando la escala de µA o de voltaje:






http://m.instructables.com/id/Analog-VU-meter-and-Clock-Arduino-Powered/?ALLSTEPS

Para un proyecto de audio se ve mas padre con un analog vu meter.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Sep 10, 2015)

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f32/conexion-vumetro-10170/


----------



## TRILO-BYTE (Sep 10, 2015)

pero esa idea es de lo mas facil 

hay que hacer un pequeño amplificador a una escala fija de voltaje no se digamos 3v 
por ejemplo:
cuando el sonido este en lo maximo este amplificador nos dara 3v 

y el galvanometro hay que hacer un simple voltmetro que su escala maxima sean 3v
hay que tomar en cuenta resistencia shunt y bla bla bla.

ya que se tiene el amplificador y el multimetro los unes y tan tan


----------



## miguelus (Sep 10, 2015)

Buenas tardes.

Si no quieres "destripar" al "Chino", lo puedes emplear ´como medidor de ACV, tiene dos escalas la de 10 y la de 50, dependiendo de la potencia de tu Amplificador, podrás emplear una u otra.

Otra cuestión es la respuesta en frecuencia del "Chino" midiendo en ACV, estos cacharros están diseñados para 50Hz o 60Hz, y  no se llevan bien con frecuencias por encima del KHz.

Midiendo la tensión de salida y conociendo la Impedancia de los Altavoces (Parlantes) podrás saber, en todo momento la potencia que está entregando el Amplificador.

Ten en cuenta que esos cacharros, tienen una inercia mecánica, por lo que notarás que la aguja no sigue los pasajes de la música, sobretodo cuando esta es muy variable, lo que verás será una integración en el movimiento, esto no es muy adecuado si lo que pretendes  ver es la potencia de pico.

Pero, en cualquier caso, te quedará muy bonito ,  lo de útil es más discutible 

Sal U2


----------



## DOSMETROS (Sep 10, 2015)

Aqui el de Crimson , el triangulo amplificador , representa tu propio amplificador 

Vu meter mecanico, cual es el voltaje de fondo de escala?

Conexión de vumetro pasivo para medir volumen


----------



## crimson (Sep 10, 2015)

Y por aquí la explicación:_ https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/posts/987287/ _https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/posts/987257/
Saludos C


----------



## loudness (Ago 23, 2018)

Hola a todos.

Cuestiones elementales de electrónica relacionadas con el sonido

1) Un vúmetro analógico se puede sustituir por un voltímetro como el de la imagen?
2) Y por un amperímetro?.
3) Si se puede, entonces que cambios son necesarios?

Gracias de antemano por su ayuda.


----------



## pandacba (Ago 23, 2018)

Se puede si se adecua para que funcione de manera analoga, de echo la base de un voltímetro es un microamperímetro, te aconsejo leer como son los vumetros y como estan implementados, resistencia interna, respuesta lenta, etc


----------



## djataru (Ago 27, 2018)

Si lo conectastes directo al amplificador y notastes que se movia muy poco, colocale un diodo a uno de sus terminales, es muy basico, en los años 80 hice uno asi, tambien lo hice para que estuviera de adorno


----------



## pandacba (Ago 27, 2018)

No se puede conectar directo al amplificador, es un instrumendo de medica DC y un ampllificado la señal es AC


----------



## djataru (Ago 28, 2018)

para eso es el diodo, lo conectas en serie, hace un efecto similar, solo es probar con poco volumen


----------



## pandacba (Ago 28, 2018)

Presisamente el diodo es para rectificar la tensión alterna de la salida y deberia llevar en salida un capacitor de 0.1uF


----------



## loudness (Ago 28, 2018)

Gracias por sus respuestas y perdón por la tardanza

El voltímetro que quiero adaptar como vumetro no es un polímetro, es un voltímetro de 1.5V que se utilizaba en un medidor de baterias que encontré hace tiempo en una tienda de segunda mano (no es de la imagen exactamente, pero se le parece mucho). 
El caso es que es pequeño y se me ocurrió que podria utilizarse como vumetro.



djataru dijo:


> Si lo conectastes directo al amplificador y notastes que se movia muy poco, colocale un diodo a uno de sus terminales



El amplificador al que quiero poner vumetro (nada de medición, simplemente estético) es un amplificador para auriculares de los llamados Chu moy (Cmoy dependiendo del sitio). Por lo tanto la salida es bastante pequeña y poniendo el medidor directamente no funciona. 
Introducir un diodo no tiene ningun efecto, es necesario amplificar la salida.

Despues de leer y probar varios circuitos amplificadores parece que el que mejor va es de la imagen. 
Probando en un protoboard he conseguido que el voltímetro se mueva y, aunque la respuesta dista mucho de los vumetros "de verdad" para mi ya es un logro que se mueva. 



pandacba dijo:


> te aconsejo leer como son los vumetros y como estan implementados, resistencia interna, respuesta lenta, etc



Lo de mejorarlo es a partir de ahora jeje. Cuando tenga tiempo seguiré dandole vueltas.

Saludos


----------

